# Old broken mangrove. 45cmx45x30 tmc signature.



## kirk (21 Jan 2015)

Hi all, this journal has been a bit delayed as I've struggled to find an appropriate name. The wood sticking up reminds me of the old broken off trees you see along the amazon protruding out of the water.  The idea with this scape was to try to get it to look ok from two sides, one where you walk into the lounge the other where we sit on the sofa.   Also the idea was to make it look like a tree has broken off years ago and fell onto the river bed. Pics..


----------



## kirk (21 Jan 2015)

I won't go right through the cabinet build as I've done that in the diy section but a few pics.


----------



## kirk (21 Jan 2015)

ditched the nasty shelf brackets errrrrr.





 cloudy.


----------



## kirk (21 Jan 2015)

Up to date pics.















   had some melt to start with due to the stupid reactor which I will never use again I could never get it right it cost us too many shrimp and plants so im sticking with the ugly in tank.......until the pretty glass ones turn up from China. In the meantime I'm gassing the plants as much as I can as there is no live stock,no plans yet for any as it's all fresh ada substrate. Cheers kirk.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jan 2015)

Hi Kirk,

Looking good I cannot wait to see the plants grown in now 

Nice cabinet build Too


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2015)

Thankyou Roy, me too the plants are just starting to look greener so things are looking up. A couple of new leaves sprouting up on the plants at the front forgot what they are called. I had those off someone on here.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jan 2015)

Hi Kirk, Is it Sagittaria subulata ???


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Kirk, Is it Sagittaria subulata ???


  is that the name for the micro Sagittaria? I did have a larger Sagittaria before this one.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Jan 2015)

Hi Kirk,  I am not sure are they not the same plant ?? This is what Tropica says about Sag 

Sagittaria subulata from South America is an ideal, undemanding foreground plant whose short runners form a compact group. Place individual plants 2-4 cm apart. This plant may cause problems because in certain conditions it suddenly grows to a height of 50 cm when it grows older. But if it is then moved into the background it may become low again. In the aquarium it sometimes sends a long flower stem to the surface, and small white flowers unfold just above the water surface.


----------



## kirk (31 Jan 2015)

Well all started goid then I decided I didn't like the rocks and it was too flat so ruined it all putting in some akadama packed stockings to raise things a bit.

 It took days to clear up. 





 

 I'm not happy with this either but I'm going to let things grow in now, thankyou vaz for the hc at least I have something green to look at whilst the plants I have emersed on kitchen ledge pick up.


----------



## RynoParsons (1 Feb 2015)

Looks nice. I will give it time to grow in and then check how the hardscape turns out. Maybe blyxa japonica around the harsh edges of the hardacape?


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2015)

TANK. 45cmx45cmx30 tmc signature.     
STAND. Homemade from mdf and loads of coats of paint.
LIGHTING..maxspect razor.
SUBSTRATE..ada amazonia soil& something similar I purchased with another tank.
HARDSCAPE..bogwood from last tank &dragonstone.
PLANTS..Sagittaria.
                 Marselia quadrifolia.
                  Hemianthus callitrichoides.
                 anubias.
                 cryptocoryne wenti.
                       " "                becketti.
                 Hemianthus callitrichoides.Cuba
Fissidens. Oh and a tiger lotus somewhere.


----------



## kirk (4 Feb 2015)

Hello all.   got some nice healthy fissidens from legytt today nice portion thanks mate. This is what I did with it.


----------



## kirk (4 Feb 2015)

New diffusers arrived from China Monday, so I soaked it in a glass of water for 24 hrs. Now in the tank.





 hopfully the co2 will start coming out of more of the disk soon


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Feb 2015)

Hi Kirk, Nice tip about soaking the diffuser  With the Fiss  Super glue ??? Use a small drill bit and make small holes in the DW push the Fiss in to the gaps  It will spread out slowly Then it gets going


----------



## kirk (5 Feb 2015)

Hi Roy yes I have used that method before using a dremel. I should have done it this time but I couldn't be bothered to go to the shed in the cold.  I may have to do that anyway as it's a bit floaty.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Feb 2015)

Hi Kirk, Cold Its awful . Bring on summer  The problem is with super glue it leaves a white mark  And kills the bottom of the plant.
Another way is a wet start --- DW pre-soaked  Chop the fiss up and spread it over the DW where you want it. And keep in a clear plastic bag with a light source over the top for a few weeks. Mist spray every day. After this place in the tank


----------



## kirk (6 Feb 2015)

Well glad I had two diffuser from China, the one is pants. Put the second one on and much better more mist rather that bubbles to oneside of the disk.   I finally found the best position for the wood. 
I had to take it out and smash and saw a few pieces.

I'd got kind of attached to it as it was, but it was too big if I'm honest.  

So hopefully if i can keep my meddling fingers out of the tank things will root. 

The hc has now been segregated around the tank. I was just being a lazy idiot by placing stones to hold it down.
If there's anything I've learnt on here its not to cut corners or give up.








There's wart belive me.  The cuts on the wood towards the rear centre of the tank but I consider that something I'll have to live with until some plants hide it.   Cheers all.


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2015)

I like this layout Kirk, what are your plans for plants behind the wood ? This will look great in a couple of months mate (as long as you keep your Meddling fingers out and let it grow )


----------



## kirk (7 Feb 2015)

Thankyou tim, I'm not sure yet, do you have a suggestion, what can you see there?


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2015)

For me crypt costata would fill in nicely behind the wood with blyxa japonica at the rear to the left, or a nice big bush of myrophilium behind the wood, with some narrow leaf Java fern Attached to the wood.


----------



## kirk (7 Feb 2015)

That sound good tim, I'll look them up in my plant book when I've finished tea. Thankyou for the input appreciated.


----------



## kirk (7 Feb 2015)

Never had any luck with myriophyllum in the past but what an attractive plant it is.  Now I love crypts but can't find the one you mentioned in this dennerele book.


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2015)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/cryptocoryne-costata-p-4970.html it's a nice crypt will grow between 20-30 cm tall ime, myrophillium is a bit fussy lots of co2 required to keep it growing well.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (8 Feb 2015)

I am liking that trolley idea for transporting the containers of RO water and the pump all attached for pumping it straight in to the tank. Brilliant!

Steve.


----------



## faizal (13 Mar 2015)

I love your hardscape Kirk. Looking forward to seeing this settle in. It's going to be a real beauty in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## kirk (13 Mar 2015)

faizal said:


> I love your hardscape Kirk. Looking forward to seeing this settle in. It's going to be a real beauty in a couple of weeks time.




Thanks mate, I'm holding off pics for a bit as growth is slow  I'm still tinkering with co2 light etc......but I'm not medling with the scape I'm trying to be patient. 

I'm itching to mess with a scape.. 

Maybe ill talk my son into a fresh arrangement as I've just picked up his replacement light this morning.


----------



## kirk (13 Mar 2015)

This is the new light for my sons tank 


Very minimal and cheap. I'll get s pic of it on the tank later.


----------



## Lindy (13 Mar 2015)

That size tank would look nice with Island layout.  Next time you fiddle with it leave plants out for a couple of days to see if you  can live with your hardscape.


----------



## faizal (14 Mar 2015)

kirk said:


> Thanks mate, I'm holding off pics for a bit as growth is slow  I'm still tinkering with co2 light etc......but I'm not medling with the scape I'm trying to be patient.
> 
> I'm itching to mess with a scape..
> 
> Maybe ill talk my son into a fresh arrangement as I've just picked up his replacement light this morning.



Yeah... sounds like a plan there. And a good one too...Have a great time setting it up.


----------



## banthaman.jm (15 Mar 2015)

Nice tank Kirk, will be watching to see its progression.
Jim


----------



## kirk (18 Mar 2015)

Hi all, quick couple of pics of my 10yrs old sons tank. 

It was desperate for a proper gravel clean and the bba removed via pressure washing stones and wood.

We're quite suprized how bright his new aquael leddy smart light is, more than enough for his lowtech.


----------



## kirk (18 Mar 2015)

As for tank this thread is about guess what?









Yes kirk's meddled again:$


----------



## kirk (16 May 2015)

Well has been a while since I updated the journal.

Tank has been ran fishless for sometime,so added some ottos and some strawberry rasboras for something to watch,now I get the fascination with ottos they are great characters.
Some pics.


----------



## kirk (16 May 2015)

Sorry about reflection and it's a phone pic.  not much has happened in mths other than plants dying the usual algae here and there and a great snail population.

Hopfully the fish will stop me ripping the tank apart again.

As for my lads tank it's doing well he's had a shrimp boom and I'll add pics later.


----------



## kirk (16 May 2015)

The shrimp are babies from the shrimp I had from lindy ages ago.

We went away camping at easter and came home to loads of little ones.


----------



## kirk (16 May 2015)

The leddy led is doing a good enough job on this lowtech tank of his very impressed for the money.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 May 2015)

Hi Kirk, Fab thread  Congratulations on the baby shrimp


----------



## kirk (16 May 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Kirk, Fab thread  Congratulations on the baby shrimp


Thankyou mate . This has been the toughest garden so far
. Firstly a whole new set of problems with the different dimensions shallower for a start.  Also thinking i know it all, and paying little attention to the simple things, landed me in the old what's wrong, I've messed with things too much, and what did I do that got that nice new growth that's again, dying?  . 
We all know that feeling.  our journals go quite.......... and we say we've been busy  .
 The srimplets have made things all worth while, but they are expensive ones.
It's cheaper to buy some from a member here and pay postage, than it is to purchase them from our son .  his cheeky smile disappeared when I said  I'd invoice him for tank changes and electricity.


----------



## kirk (24 Jun 2015)

Hadtotakea few pics now I have put some of hoggies bonsai in.


----------



## kirk (24 Jun 2015)

just realised the water is low.....should of topped it up before shots   cheers kirk.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jun 2015)

HI Kirk, Looking Great


----------



## kirk (24 Jun 2015)

Thankyou Roy, it's the best it's been since set up........amazing what adding a few fish can do, the plants are now growing.
Not a lot was going on until I put fish in.

If I do a fish less start again it will be a dry start     I think the rotala bansai has given it that bit that it needed big thanks to hoggie / hogan53 for the beautiful stems.


----------



## kirk (7 Oct 2015)

Well that scape as ended........Oh how I hate bba


----------



## kirk (7 Oct 2015)

just a quick go with the rocks and hair grass before I sell it all, unfortunately all my stuff has to go as I can't ship it to newzealand 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (7 Oct 2015)

Also my sons tank.....

These leddys are slow but look how they grow plants with no ferts or co2, just fish and shrimp waste. The shrimp population is booming!!  Just got rid of 40 adult/ juveniles.









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (8 Oct 2015)

I'd be interested in the lights? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (8 Oct 2015)

Hi lindy.....would that be the razor?    Ideally I'd like to sell it as a set up for about £450ono , that would be light + hanging kit, cabinet+ electrics, heater temp controller,tank, filter, draggon stone,  glassware, different diffusers, 3x drop checkers, tons of hair grass ferts, 4 fire extinguishers full, regulator,etc etc oh and a big tub of shrimp salts. Hydor heater inline, korilina.     If I do split I'll give you first offer as your first- to mention also how you've looked after me with your great deals over the years too.


----------



## Lindy (8 Oct 2015)

Noooo i meant the wee leds on your sons tank lol. Not much point in buying a light that I'd have to run at 5% haha..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (8 Oct 2015)

5 percent.........Na that's bed time      I've ran it upto 48 percent recently.......and just hover around the tank with scissors 24/7


----------



## kirk (17 Oct 2015)

2nd trim already.   soon to be a nice carpet fingers crossed.





  < algae watch 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (19 Oct 2015)

I've too much hairgrass.    Tare and share hairgrass


----------



## kirk (19 Oct 2015)

kirk said:


> I've too much hairgrass.    Tare and share hairgrass












Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------

